# Looking for home for 2yr old Great Pyrenees



## nicwall (Jul 22, 2013)

I need to find a forever home for my two year old female Great Pyrenees. She is from a working family, and I have had her since she was a puppy. I have some land but not enough, and I know she is not happy. She wants to be outside I have a electric fence and she has taken to breaking through it to go swim in the pond in the back. Also I have tried having her out at night and because of her barking(she was just doing her job) the neighbors called the police. I sadly have to keep her inside most of the time which is why I want her to go to someone who can use her and she will be happy. We live in Ohio


----------

